# SKELETON PUMPKIN WITCH!!! (Addam's Family Song 1st Cousin)



## Eric Monster (Oct 16, 2008)

What song comes to mind when you think of Halloween? 
Thriller? Monster Mash? The Halloween Movies Theme? 
For many people, it would be the 'Addam's Family' Theme Song. What I like most about that show is that it used to play year round (it still does on cable television). That song is so recognizable, isn't it? 

Just two months ago, a song VERY similar yet very different to the 'Addam's Family Theme Song was released called 'SKELETON PUMPKIN WITCH'. It is an instrumental Halloween song, but sounds spooky yet fun. If you want to hear it go to http://www.halloweenparty-music.com . The group that does it is called 'BANDGARD'. You can also hear 30 seconds of the song on iTunes or download the entire song for a buck. Its about 3 minutes. 

So, if there was a first cousin to the Addam's Family Theme Song, SKELETON PUMPKIN WITCH would be it. 

What other cousin songs would they have?


----------

